# New to forum, questions about a male fancy mouse



## zman (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello Sarah,

I found this forum about fancy mice and have some questions for our awesome tan male mouse named Einstein.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Not Sarah but, Hello


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and I am Sarah but it's not my forum and I'm nobody more than the next person.Hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice to be popular :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Also not Sarah, but Hi!


----------

